# Cool idea for truck rack..



## CaptStu (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with Competis Rec-Rac™ Bike Rack for Pick-Ups?

Interested in putting it on my Nissan Frontier '99.


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

I ran across this as well. Have you tried it yet? I like how it holds the bike up without removing the wheel.


----------



## jruhlen (Jul 9, 2008)

*I'm tempted*

I tried making a homemade bed rack out of 2x6 boards and eye bolts a couple weeks ago that was less than successful. I can make it work if I use three ratchet straps but that kind of defeats the whole convenience aspect of it.

The Competis one looks cool and I'm tempted, but I think I'll try making this first:

http://www.utahmountainbiking.com/bikerack/makerack.htm


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

i made a similar rack for my Ford ranger, i can post up the plans i made for it when i get home. i designed it to bolt to the back of the bed, and then with a few tie downs you can strap the bikes down very tightly, it holds 2 bikes fully upright without removing anything. it cost me about $70 in material, made from steel, to build at home depot


----------



## Jutty (Jul 14, 2008)

I would definitely be interested in the rack for the Ranger as that is what I drive and I am currently looking for some ideas for a rack


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

heres a pic of my setup

its mounted through 3 bolts, 2 of which double as the tie down eye bolts. the most difficult part was lining up everything to go through the bedliner and attach to the bed in the correct place, i welded nuts to the back of the bed so that i wouldnt need a wrench on the other side of the bold when i want to remove it, i can just unscrew the 3 bolts and take it out.

if i were to make it again, i would make the wheel guides a bit larger, they are on the small side

and i need to repaint it, the rattlecan job seems to be letting rust through


----------



## Jutty (Jul 14, 2008)

nice...time to start my welding classes...instead of rattle can how about some DIY roll on bed liner to coat it?


----------



## axcxnj (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah i was thinking of that or powdercoating, ill probably get it done in the off season when im not using it


----------



## r hopper (Apr 2, 2007)

*Rec Rac*

I bought Rec Racs for our bikes and they work quite well.


----------

